# Symantec Anti Virus Software Flawed



## bass_player102 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=73473&cat_id=582

???


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Good thing I don't use Symantec! I have always been using AVG.


----------



## Mike.H (May 14, 2006)

I've always steered clear from Symatec's products, I'm a AVG man myself


----------



## bass_player102 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Another article*

Heres another article confirming it. Just shows its not someone makin stuff up. 

http://www.internetnews.com/security/article.php/3609501


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Symantec has fixed that flaw two days ago

http://www.computerworld.com/action...eBasic&articleId=9000809&source=NLT_PM&nlid=8


----------



## farhad_cool (Jun 5, 2006)

We are using Symentic in our organization and its really pain in the nick!


----------



## nightwish (Jun 4, 2006)

anything synamtic is flawed stay with avg or if your willin 2 pay got 2 sophos thats the best1


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I administer a Symantec Server at an orginization in Ohio (about 10,000 workstations) I love the management features that Symantec provides. The management console has a great easy to use interface. The ClientRemote install tool allowed me to roll out the updates quickly to clients, SMS did the clean up. I have noticed that as Symantec AV has grown into version 10 the CPU utilization has also gone up signifigantly, other than that I have no compliants.

I guess I am at the management end not the end user. Let me hear your gripes.


----------



## nightwish (Jun 4, 2006)

last time i had it on my machine it virtually crippled it when it tried to do ne thing it needed rebooting constantly it conflicted with my firewall its just generally crap


----------

